# OpenGL schneller ?



## Beruga (5. Juli 2004)

Hallo Leute, volgendes:

ich arbeite zurzeit an einem 2D Jump'n'Run un habe vor zur graphischen Darstellung OpenGL zu benutzen, hab auch einpar Testprogramme geschrieben und musste dabei feststellen das ab ca. 300 graphischen Objekten (mit Texturen) der Aufbau der gesammten Szene ziemlich langsam wird (ca. 70-90 ms pro Frame), obwohl ich auch displaylisten benutze.

ähmmm ... weist vielleicht mal einer wie ich das ganze beschleunigen könnte .... danke im vorraus


----------



## csde_rats (17. August 2007)

Lässt du ihn mit einem Befehl wie ScreenSync (Wartet auf den nächsten Frame) denn warten? Wenn ja, kann das schon die Ursache sein.


----------

